# My rat had a stroke!



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I am sorry. What a tough choice. Elliot will let you know what he needs- look in his eyes


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Ohh, I'm sorry :sad:. 

Sounds it's time to let him to go.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Ive come to that choice too. He looks miserable tonight he can no longer use his back legs. I have chosen to give him a tiny wicy bit of my dads medication that is supposed to stimulate the blood to your brain and heart and break drown any clots, it supposed to help humans with stroke and was tested in rats so we will see if he gets better by morning. If not I will let him go. The only thing is my dad has to do it, the vets cost SO Much money and my parents don't want to spend that much. I have a feeling he is too far gone and last night he might of had a second one. Today I dug a hole next to Ollie my rat who died in march who lived 3
Yrs. It's just really tough as I love him sooo much and he always used to at his cage door waiting to jump into my arms for kisses or attack my socks now his just sad :'( 

I am sooo mad at the breeder I bought him off. She said her rats were healthy, she had no myco in her rattery ( she did ) and they wernt line bred!!! She did everything! And I tried sooo hard to prevent illness there cage gets spot cleaned every day, a wash clean every two days, fed breakfest and dinner with a full day supply of grain, fruit and vedge, they get one onone time with me and then all get an hour in the play room, they get fed natural herbs to help there immune system! I did everything!! And now I've failed my poor, poor Elliot :'(

p.s there are also rats who have survived stroke and gone on to live happily even with there head tilt... I just don't know!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

i would let him go as he will be in pain now and he will be waiting for you on rainbow bridge


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Just remember that strokes can happen to any animal, any time. It's no one's fault, and could have happened to the most amazing breeder's stock or the most amazing pet owner's rat. Don't beat yourself up over it. Also, almost EVERY rat has myco. Line-breeding can help significantly with temperament and other issues. So try not to bash up the breeder.  

I am sorry that you are going through this-- I went through similar situations when I bred gerbils.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

I thought i would let you know Elliot has now passed on and hopefully is happy...

Vivache,

I understand about needing to line breed for temperment but it is very delicate if you line breed too close it causes faults. Im just angry at how she handled it. She was just false advertising. Now i have found out she has gotten rid of ALL her rats (even her pets) so i think something has gone through her rattery and she is getting about before some one picks up on it. But whats done is done and i cant bring him back as mcuh as would give anything to do.

Well im hoping his in a better place and is happy and not in pain

RIP Elliot


----------



## OffTheTrack (Sep 23, 2010)

Im sorry for the loss of your Elliot. I have had a few pet rats myself (and a mouse)...and I adored them. People thought I was crazy but my rats even had surgery for tumors...but they were worth it to me. Elliot was a very handsome fellow...be happy for the time you had with him. 

And sometimes no matter how good the care is and how good the breeding is...things happen beyond anyone's control...please dont think you did anything wrong. You sound like a wonderful rattie mom


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you _offthetrack_ that means alot! I have two mice aswell


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden (Aug 17, 2010)

vivache said:


> Just remember that strokes can happen to any animal, any time. It's no one's fault, and could have happened to the most amazing breeder's stock or the most amazing pet owner's rat. Don't beat yourself up over it. Also, almost EVERY rat has myco. Line-breeding can help significantly with temperament and other issues. So try not to bash up the breeder.


I think only lab rats that have been bred in special conditions don't have myco. It is in pretty much every rat, some just don't show symptoms of it.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Lunarflowermaiden said:


> I think only lab rats that have been bred in special conditions don't have myco. It is in pretty much every rat, some just don't show symptoms of it.


Yeah thats right. Its a genetic thing sometimes something triggers it off


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It for sure sounds like it is time to end his suffering. So sorry.





JackofDiamonds said:


> The only thing is my dad has to do it, the vets cost SO Much money and my parents don't want to spend that much.


I suggest you think twice before getting anymore pocket pets if this is how your family works. If you do not have a job to provide your own money to pay for the vet care it is unfair to your pets to let them suffer because your family does not believe in providing proper vet care.



JackofDiamonds said:


> Yeah thats right. Its a genetic thing sometimes something triggers it off


Yes.

JackofDiamonds, a head tilt alone is not always a sign of a stroke. An ear infection can cause a head tilt if it is not caught and treated quickly enough. Yes, there are plenty of rats that have gone on to live happy lives with a head tilt.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh it wasnt just about the money!! The vets couldnt do anything for him. We rang them. My dad put him out of his misery today so he has now pased. We do have other pocket pets and my parents dont mind paying but the vets around us specialise in equine and were going to charge an HUGE amount for something my dad could do. (He does it humainly) I just couldnt get around that it was my _dad_ doing it. Mainly the fact i agreed. Does that make any sense? Sorry im just rambling im a bit sad


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

JackofDiamonds, I'm very sorry. I know how you feel about the death of the animal. My beloved cat died last Nov and she wasn't even 3 (VERY young for the cat). I still can't hold my tears as I think about her. Even though vet did operation and all. Vets are not always helpful and unfortunately wrong diagnoses is not something uncommon.


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm very sorry for your loss, JackofDiamonds. Elliot was a fine looking rat if I ever saw one! It sounds like you loved him very much and did all you could for him. Know that he is no longer suffering, and always remember that you gave him a much better life than most rats will ever know. 

~Mike


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I am very sorry for the loss of your beloved pet. I know this is very hard as our pets mean so much to us. I am sure you have done everything within your power to help and I think it is very mature of you to make the decision to let go. I know you are hurting now, but be assured your pain will eventually turn into happy memories.

I am going to close this thread as I do believe that it's time has also passed....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm really sorry for your loss. I fear that my rat is also at the end of his rope. He's still eating and functioning fine but he's starting to sleep alot more and the other day he fell off his perch. very sad for you. and he was very cute.


----------

